

Results are in: Teaser emails + blog posts. Are they worth doing? - dsr12
http://customer.io/blog/Newsletters-or-blog-posts-part-2.html

======
jchin
I think the content of the email / blog post can play a lot into how much
something is shared so comparing the two emails / blog posts might not really
be an apples-to-apples comparison. One way of testing this could have been to
actually segment the mailing list and look at behavior between the "teaser"
and full content style across the same email / blog content.

